# Word for the day  gender identity



## Josiah (Jun 4, 2015)

gender identity


noun
1. a person's inner sense of being male or female, usually developed during early childhood as a result of parental rearing practices and societal influences and strengthened during puberty by hormonal changes.

What follows is Josiah's personal opinion........
This definition suggests the source of one's gender stems from parental rearing practices and societal influences (ie not reprogrammed into your biology). I'm not sure I accept this and I base this on numerous first person accounts from transgender people....their upbringings often seem reasonably normal but from a very early age they feel their gender is not appropriate for their sex. This strongly suggests to me some biological role in the determination of gender. Note I'm not saying that sex and gender are the same, but I feel both have a biological origin.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

For me it all gets very complicated, maybe we don't have to understand it, just accept it.   I just read this article, talk about confusing....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-says-judge-case-involving-four-parents.html


----------

